# Compatibilidad de autoradio con altavoces?



## asis1988 (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola a todos...soy nuevo en este foro, pero tengo una duda que no se aclarar.
Hace poco me compre esta autoradio en pixmania:http://www.pixmania.com/es/es/1646574/art/irandom/autoradio-cd-dvd-mpeg4-mp.html?form=20#tech-specs

La potencia es de 4x40, por lo que creia que iria sin problemas en coche(Citroen Saxo con altavoces de casa  ), ya que anteriormente tuve una autoradio de potencia 4x45 y no tuve ningun problema. 
He probado en el coche de un amigo, que tiene otros altavoces y la radio funciona perfectamente, el problema es que en mi coche se enciende y funciona perfectamente, pero no se oye. 

Mi amigo me ha comentado que seria mejor que me hiciera con unos altavoces, la duda que tengo es aver si me los voy a comprar, y voy a seguir sin escuchar el audio.Me gustaria que si alguien puede, me aclarara si el problema que tiene la radio es que no tiene suficiente potencia los altavoces o algo asi...

Mil gracias a todos!
un saludo!


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 21, 2009)

Puede ser por la impedancia de los altavoces? es decir, que tenga menor impedancia de la que necesita?
en la anterior radio que tenia puesta, me pedía una impedancia de 4 ohms para los altavoces y tenia una potencia de 4x40.
esta nueva, no me pone nada de la impedancia, pero tiene una potencia de 4x45...no se si querrá decir que tiene una impedancia mayor o que....

alguien me puede decir algo o k?
Gracias


----------



## santiago (Ene 21, 2009)

la impedancia, seguro que es 4 ohms

con esa potencia, tendrias que hacer andar facilmente 2 6" en las puertas y 2 6x9 livianos en la parte trasera

si trae los parlantes originales, tendria que andar, ahora si tiene parlantes de casa, y la impedancia es de mas de 4 omhs, algunos autoestereos, tienen una proteccion para estos casos, 

de que impedancia son los parlantes que le pusiste?


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 21, 2009)

los parlantes(altavoces no?jeje..sk no toy muy metido en el tema) son los del coche de casa...los originales del Saxo...entonces no se k impedancia soportarian...

solo se que en el folleto del radio que me iba bien, ponía que necesitaba una impedancia de 4 ohmios...y ese radiocd me iba de lujo(pero me lo robaron).

En el folleto del radiocd que me e comprado no me sale ningun dato sobre la impedancia que necesita o soporta, pero podría ser esa la razon por la cual no se escuxa el audio?


----------



## santiago (Ene 21, 2009)

no creo, ya que gralmente, todos los sistemas de audio para auto traen una impedancia de 4 omhs, para sacarle la mayor potencia posible a los 12 v

revisa que el cableado sean 2 cables, para cada parlante, ya que aveces, solo se envia uno y el otro va a masa, ( amplificador que amplifican un polo del parlante con respecto a masa) los autoestereos originales, ya 2 veces me paso que eran asi, reviasa, no vaya a ser que estes cortocircuitando un polo a masa

ahora, donde iria el estereo, agarra un tester, multitester, o como le llamen alla ( no se jeje) y ponelo en 200 omhs y medi entre los 2 cables de cada parlante y ahi vas a saber la impedancia
ahora, medi todos los cables de los parlantes, y ninguno tendria que tener continuidad con respecto al chasis del auto

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 21, 2009)

"los parlantes(altavoces no?jeje..sk no toy muy metido en el tema) son los del coche de casa...los originales del Saxo...entonces no se k impedancia soportarian... "

No es "que impedancia soportarian"! Lo parlantes soportan una POTENCIA determinada y poseen una IMPEDANCIA...El amplificador del estereo es el que especifica cual es la impedancia minima de los altavoces que se pueden conectar.Si por ej la impedancia minima es de cuatro ohms y conectas altavoces de ocho NO PASA NADA, solo que se escucha mas bajo y desperdicias potencia disponible.

"y ponelo en 200 omhs y medi entre los 2 cables de cada parlante y ahi vas a saber la impedancia "
Si haces eso estas midiendo la RESISTENCIA! no la impedancia. Para medir impedacia necesitas un generador senoidal, un amplificador,amperimetro.... etc es un proceso que no es dificil.

Y el tema de que no se escuche no es por la impedancia ni por el estereo te podria asegurar.Porq por mas que los altavoces sean de 8ohms tienen que sonar igual (pero con la mitad de la potencia, en este caso 20W).

Con lo unico que estoy de acuerdo es con lo que dijo Santixman del tema del cableado... proba de sacar algun parlante y conectarlo directamente a la salida del estereo asi ya es una duda menos.

Ah y dice 4x40 MAX, no son rms


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 22, 2009)

pero una cosa: si el problema fuera de la conexion de los altavoces, en la radio que tengo ahora tampoco se escucharía no? sk se escuxa perfectamente en la que tengo ahora puesta de 4x50.

Ayer fui al MediaMarkt y el que estaba vendiendo alli los aparatos de sonido no me ninguna razón y me mandó a un servicio que tienen ellos de montaje en los coches..anda que no está espabilao!jeje

no se si comprarme unos altavoces o k...tengo miedo de que siga sin funcionarme...


----------



## santiago (Ene 22, 2009)

para mi tu problema esta en el cableado, proba alimentar el estereo desde la bateria, y conectale un parlante directamente 
como te comente en el anterior mensaje algunos estereos, conectan un cable del parlante al chasis (en los mas viejos) si este estereo, "amplifica los 2 polos del parlante" no te va a anda, revisa el cableado y listo, es mas facil que andar adivinando 

fernando hay muchos estereos que muestran speaker error si le pones parlantes de 8 omhs te lo digo por experiencia, sino, oviamente es la mitad de la potencia

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 22, 2009)

Si pero cuando te dice speaker error entras a jugar con las impedancias y la forma de conectar lo que tenes (estereo, altavoces,potencias..etc). Es como los subs doble bobina.

Y lo mejor que podes hacer es ir al servicio que te mandaron, ademas los vendedores venden...aunque no tengan ni idea!
Por ahora no compres nada...


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 22, 2009)

ya....bueno, entonces que ago? quito los cables del conector iso y aplico directamente los cables al radio-cd?

muchas gracias a todos eh...jeje

P.d. en cuanto pueda subo fotos de todo


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 22, 2009)

Si podes subi una foto de los cables del estereo, si es estandar tenes que tener:

1 rojo            12V en contacto
1 amarillo      12V permanente para la memoria de las radios, hora, etc.
1 negro         Esteee... negativo

2 violetas      A uno de los altavoces
2 verdes       A uno de los altavoces
2 grises        A uno de los altavoces
2 blancos     A uno de los altavoces


1 celeste   Es la salida para la antena remota
1 azul        Es una salida para accionar el "remote" de amplificador

Los que tienen una linea negra fina son negativos de los parlantes (es decir violeta con linea negra etc)

El rojo y el amarillo es muy recomendable unirlos y alimentarlos permanentemente para no tener que tener el auto en contacto.

Lo que te decia yo es sacar algun parlante y conectarlo en alguna de las salidas del estereo, o sea, en los cables azules, violetas, grises o blancos que estan en el conector.Esto para ir descartando posibilidades.

Y un consejo... si te animas compra cable bipolar (el clasico rojo y negro) y reemplaza el que viene original... los fabricantes son unos chantas y por ahorrar algo de plata usan un cable MUY fino.
Yo por mas que a veces me lleve tiempo les sugiero a mis clientes hacer el cambio.


----------



## santiago (Ene 22, 2009)

si te dice speaker error, en ese estereo de 4 canales NO vas a jugar con las impedancias,tiene 4 canales, y cuatro parlantes, mas simple imposible, no es una etapa de potencia

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 22, 2009)

y por que no?...contame...
No es una potencia? para mi que si eh jaja, por mas que usen algun TDAxxxx no deja de ser una ETAPA DE POTENCIA.
Y si tenes la mala suerte de que te vengan de fabrica de 8ohms? y ya tenes el estereo..no te queda otra que hacer la conexion en paralelo... y si queres le pones dos mas de 4 en los canales libres.


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 23, 2009)

os subo las fotos...



















aqui estan las fotos... cabe decir que no he tocado nunca ninguno de estos cables para poner ninguna de las radio que he puesto, y que la unica que no se oye es la nueva...:S

aver si me podeis decir algo...jeje

gracias


----------



## santiago (Ene 23, 2009)

te fuiste del tema y lejos,
asis lo unico que quiere es conectar 4 parlantes en 4 canales nada mas

asis te pregunto, modificaste la ficha para el estereo nuevo no?

lo que veo en la imagen, no se si vi bien , es que la configuracion de pines del estereo nuevo es distinta, me parece)
si es distinta vas a tener que armar o pedir que te armen la ficha nueva, sino recurrir al santo empalme jeje


saludos


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 23, 2009)

a que te refieres con la ficha? a los pines del conector iso? yo los cables de ese conector no los he tocado nunca, por eso no se si los tengo que cambiar de posicion o algo. Creeis que el problema puede ser ese?


----------



## santiago (Ene 23, 2009)

dimos en el clavo
las fichas deven tener otra configuracion, tenes que conectarlo, TAL CUAL DICE EL MANUAL

por eso no deve andar

con paciencia fijate en el conector del estereo nuevo, y en el del estereo viejo, que muy probablemente, son distintos


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 23, 2009)

me pondre a ver con el conector iso de los altavoces...xk lo de la alimentacion parece ser que esta bien no?(si no no se encenderia no?)

gracias


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 24, 2009)

Llevalo a un taller de autoradio y allí te lo montaran para que se te escuche (gastate unas perrillas). Sin tener tu  idea y desde la distancia es muy dificil poderlo solucionar y a lo más es que te cargues el autorradio y lo que conseguiras es que  te salga todo más caro.
Antonio.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 24, 2009)

El unico dato que te puedo dar es:

hay radios donde el sonido sale por un cabl y las masas de los parlantes van todas juntas. y hay otros equipos en donde las salidas de sonido van por los 2 cables de los parlantes.

en ese caso los parlantes no deben tener ningun cable puesto a masa, tierra o negativo.

si tu equipo anterior llevaba masa en los parlantes, puede que este nuevo no.

t dejo un esquema de un integrado que usan los equipos de auto para que me entiendas.

saludos.


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 24, 2009)

la anterior radio tenia dos cables por parlante al igual que la nueva, la unica duda que tengo es que antes los tuviera con una polaridad distinta a la que necesitan ahora....

desmontaré el conector iso y probaré...

lo del taller de montaje ya lo habia pensado...buscaré alguno cerca de mi casa...


----------



## piolosv (Ene 24, 2009)

nada no lo yeves al taller asta que veas que no eres capaz de solucionarlo seguro que no es mas que la c¡onexion de los cables 
intentalo


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 24, 2009)

probare a ver con los cables de los altavoces...aver si el positivo esta conectado al negativo en el conector iso...

una cosa: para sacar los cables del conector? he de usar algunos alicates pequeños, hay alguna patilla para sacarlos o tengo que cortar y empalmar los cables?


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 24, 2009)

malas noticias...he cortado los cables de un altavoz...y los he enganchado directamente al conector de la radio, probando las 2 posibles combinaciones(negativo y positivo)...y nada. nada de sonido

Se me acaban las ideas...es posible que mis altavoces no sean compatibles con la radio?esque no encuentro otra explicacion:S


----------



## santiago (Ene 24, 2009)

lo ultimo que te recomiendo, saca un parlante, y probalo con unos pedasos de cable de un metro, o de lo que tengas, 

para mi, uno de los polos esta a chasis

tenes un multimetro, o tester?
medi continuidad, entre el negativo de cualquier cable de parlante y cuaquier punto en el chasis, si hay continuidad, no probes mas o cagas el estereo, hay que pasar otro cable por parlante mas, o reemplazar el cableado a cada parlante

saludos


----------



## asis1988 (Ene 28, 2009)

solucionado

Lo llevé a una tienda que tiene fama aqui en Valencia en la zona de la calle de las islas canarias(dc audio, tiene pagina web).

El hombre que me atendió era un fenomeno...enseguida se dio cuenta, y en cosa de 15 minutos tenia la radio montada.

El problema era el cable que le llegaba a la radio que tenia la señal de iluminacion. Segun me dijo, este cable, cuando no tenias puestas las luces, emitia señal negativa o iba a tirerra(no me acuerdo muy bien), y hacia que los parlantes no fueran.

Además me cambio los cables de la bateria y el contacto(los tenia cambiados y no se me guardaban los cambios en la radio) y empalmó un cable verde que tenia mi autoradio con uno de los cables(segun me dijo si no enchufaba este cable, los dvd no se podían ver mientras el coche estaba en movimiento).

me cobro 10 euros!jeje

un saludo


----------

